# Cruiser born, weaned and now home!



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's a handsome boy!! Congrats again!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Awww! I love weanlings.

I love that face he's making as he looks out of the trailer, all wide eyed and like "OHMGOD!" Very cute.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a sweet boy <3


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he is far to adorable! what a cutie! <3 the 3rd picture is my favorite! how is he settling in?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Today is a brand new day, and he's already acting like he's been there his entire life. Spent 5 hours with him today. Grazed, saw some cars, saw the gator, left his new group of foals, saw the barn, had a groom and had a picking up our feet session. 

He's very clever. You seem to only have to show him something only once, and he figures it out.






One less bombproofing we need to worry about.....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome pictures Kelly! I am so blessed to have buyers like you giving our babies GREAT homes!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My2Geldings, is this your property or do you board? Just curious as its beyond nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> My2Geldings, is this your property or do you board? Just curious as its beyond nice!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We board


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, he's so brave!


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah, he's gorgeous! 
He looks so happy there with all the other horses! 
Good luck !


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That is one GOOD looking colt.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You've got yourself a good baby there. It looks like a good facility with good company so you've made it easy for him to settle in.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What a handsome, charming looking boy! I love those three socks and the way he looks at everything. Weanlings are so cute 

What are his bloodlines and what is his future job? I see a man playing around with him in the pictures, will Cruiser be his horse?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Endiku said:


> That is one GOOD looking colt.


 thank you! he is for sure the nicest looking colt I've ever owned. He also has an amazing temper. As long as he continues to be quiet and a great guy, he is for sure going to stay a stud. FehrGroundRanch definitely knows how to breed great horses, and has some phenomenal mares and stallions.



Red Gate Farm said:


> What are his bloodlines and what is his future job? I see a man playing around with him in the pictures, will Cruiser be his horse?


 The good looking fellow in the photo, is the FehrGroundRanch's husband, my hubby was taking the photos 

His bloodlines I would have to tell you about once his paperwork comes in. Guess my flash is his sire and his dam is Miss Angel Roulette. I couldn't tell you passed that, tho FehrGroundRanch might be able to if she notices your post.

Here is his sire as a 3 year old:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Cruiser!!! He's looking amazing!


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Very gorgeous colt you have there! Looks like hes settling in nicely,congratulations!


----------



## Mel20 (Aug 13, 2013)

He's so cute, congratulations on getting him


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He is soo adorable!! I know how happy you must be to finally have him home! You've seemed so excited about the little, well not so little guy! Congrats!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been SUPER excited about this young colt. Today was his third day at home, and he's doing really well. Learns so fast, and he is so willing and does everything new-very quietly. He had had very little handling with human contact prior to arriving. He was at a high end breeding facility, where most babies-especially at 3-4 months have been handled, but not on a daily basis. 

After our third visit together, we went from not wanting to do anything with human, because we were confused as to what human was :lol: to changing after this third visit, on his third day in the video below. A complete transformation already. He is so trusting and such a quick learner. Meet my husband in the video(still in his work uniform as we had just both finished work for the day). This was my husbands first time working with him, and the colt seemed to have this instant connection with him, because he was nudging him wanting more love :lol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMS1QlLSoyU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Soooo excited for the filly to move to the barn in a few weeks! will have 2 babies to work with. Very excited!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

He is adorable!  Quarter horse, right?

What are your plans for him?

What filly are you buying?! woohooo lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is a foundation quarter horse. My plans for him will be showing and breeding. He's going to be a happy stallion.

Our filly we are waiting to be weaned. She's a super chromy chestnut with 4 stockings and a blaze. She's going to be my husbands horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh neat okay! Does the filly come from the same place as your colt?

What other horses do you have? Just curious, new here!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Sooo cute!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LindyPhoebeRuby said:


> Oh neat okay! Does the filly come from the same place as your colt?
> 
> What other horses do you have? Just curious, new here!


No our filly is not from the same breeder. Cruiser is local to us, from a FehrGroundRanch which who is a forum member. We just have the 2 horses


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of the filly? even just once from the breeder??


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Celtic*

Of course I have photos!  Her name is Celtic. Her breeding is mainly Paint.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I cant see any pictures


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

they are both just adorable!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much! very excited to have the filly home.


----------

